# Bb B3g2 Hd-dvd 12/30/07 - 01/05/2008



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Just incase you haven't heard about it, but Best Buy is running in their ad Buy 3 HD-DVD and get 2 free. Titles must be below 34.99. Seems like a really good deal.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow, that is a good deal. I like being able to walk into a brick and mortar to buy movies, but always hate the full retail that BB has been sticking with on HD DVD and Blu-ray discs. At least with the BOGO's and B3G2's, there is some incentive to buy from them.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Went today to check this out, got 5 hd dvds for just over $80 including tax. Register didn't ring discount so they had to go verify the deal by looking at the sign by the dvds. I almost walked away from this because I had a hard time finding 5 that I wanted. The selection of BR was much better and I came real close to getting a BR player but decided against it again, for now anyway. 
I picked up The Kingdom, Field of Dreams, U-571, Knocked Up and one of the Harry Potter movies.

Oh yea, I walked over to the flat panel area and happened to over hear one of the young salesmen telling a woman that he liked such and such plasma over the Pioneer "and besides the Pioneer is out of my budget." I need to stay out of these stores, I always get a bad case of the I wants.


----------

